# NRHA dreams and a reining pintaloosa



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Mama horse


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Im subbing to this just because of how beautiful he is!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Thanks!  Noticed your location. My hubby was born and raised in Sherwood Park. We'll hopefully be doing the Red Deer spring and fall classics in 2015-2016 to combine some showing and family visiting. We'd definitely love the visitors!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Subbing! I'd love to see a video!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Taking one on tuesday! They plan to have him in the big arena by then but even if hes still in the smaller one I should be able to get some good footage.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

southernbound said:


> Thanks!  Noticed your location. My hubby was born and raised in Sherwood Park. We'll hopefully be doing the Red Deer spring and fall classics in 2015-2016 to combine some showing and family visiting. We'd definitely love the visitors!


Oh gosh, I will be there! I'd love to see you guys show!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

So this is what it looks like at Casa de Megan this morning (yeah... we dont live on a lake) so needless to say no riding or videos happened today  but here's some confo shots from his first birthday


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

So! As you can see in the background, most of our world is still under water and it was SLICK under that sand, so no loping or stopping but finally got a video. Sorry it's just trotting :\ This was his 28th ride or thereabouts. Aaaand post bath pictures. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-y6YpjDofg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Today he got to play in the big arena with thr other horses. Hes such a shrimp next to these guys


----------



## Twine (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd love to keep seeing the progress with this guy!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

New video! Trot/ lope and the beginning of a backup. And also the son doing his best come hither look while the brat gets saddled in the background.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

I got to ride my boy for the first time today! He was great, super soft in the face and chiiillll. Borderline lazy and really seems like hes going to have a big stop. Also his first (willing) trailer ride! The only other times hes been in a trailer was as a foal and then when we had to chute him in to get him to the trainers. He loads like a champ now!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

My sweet boy is coming home Wednesday! I will have a plethora of pictures and adventures to report then but in the mean time, enjoy baby Rambler.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing. Hes adorable.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Today was my boys last day in full time training (until spring anyways). As much as I hate this picture with all my fluffy clothes, this is me on him. Took him home and the mares took him back as if he was never gone. At least that went smoothly! Right now with the saddle I'm right at 23% of his body weight and that's a bit out of my comfort zone for such a young horse, so for now rides will be short sweet and to the point and then we will take educational walks to scary places. Glad to have my boy home.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Yesterday I thought I would work his Highness so I went to the barn, grabbed him and took him to the poll. Apparently being back with his mares has been a bit much for his baby brain so he went nuts and would NOT stand still at the post. He knows better than to pull but he yo-yoed back and forth, calling at the barn and generally making a fuss so I decided his time was better served coming to terms with his new lot in life.

He spent a few hours tied to the post of wisdom, had a short ride and then spent some more time thinking and then went back to the barn for a lovely dinner. I wasn't prepared for herd-boundness so soon after coming home, that's getting nipped right in the bud.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

I apologize for another pictureless post, but today pictures were the last thing on my mind. Rambler and I had to have a come to Jesus meeting. I went out at the crack of dawn and got him out of the barn, and he decided that being forced to leave his girls was a good excuse to push his shoulder into me and just generally be very disrespectful. I chased him off and did some ground work and got that fixed and then he was a nice boy for saddling. .....

and then I got on him. Everything was fine until the girls started to call from the barn and then I lost his attention and became nothing but an annoyance on his way to the barn and he started bucking. He got his baby butt worked off for the trouble and as soon as he was walking nicely and softly away from the barn I got off and he had a rest.

Later I worked with him on loading and that went very well. He now self loads into both the front and back of the 4 horse. All in all a scary but productive day. Tomorrow is his first trail ride, and that will be a picture heavy post!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just saw this thread and am enjoying your journey with Rambler. He is a cutie and I look forward to seeing your progress and when you start to show. Well done so far and keep up the great work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

On this episode of "Educational Walks-Rambler Meets The Highway". 

So the desert ride didnt happen. Cursed weather. Today however, we worked in the arena a while and he was in an extra pleasant mood so I took him down the ditch bank to watch traffic on the highway. Im quite impressed, he was borderline bored. Just licking and chewing at all the semis and school buses and trucks. Feeling better about future trail rides for sure.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

kewpalace said:


> Just saw this thread and am enjoying your journey with Rambler. He is a cutie and I look forward to seeing your progress and when you start to show. Well done so far and keep up the great work!! :thumbsup:


Thanks! I really appreciate it


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Finally got to take that trail ride in the desert. He did GREAT. He was super calm about the other horse getting far ahead, he didnt spook or Balk at all. On the way out he wasn't digging walking through ruts but on the way back he did it like a pro. Really good experience all around.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Oi ve. So with Rambler away at training I completely forgot about his rather extensive list of idiosyncrasies. For reference, our feeders are large industrial plastic shipping containers almost 4'x4'. An old picture is below to demonstrate. Now on to my night....

11pm- hear horses going nuts. Think the cougar is back, shine spotlight outside. No cougar, just Rambler who has let himself out of his stall. Put turd face back in stall, clip door and return to bed.

2 a.m.- hear God awful banging. Cant figure out what could be causing it. Hope it goes away. 
2:10 a.m- banging hasn't stopped. Scream profanities and go outside to check. Rambler is standing IN his feeder, banging on the floor and rather enjoying himself. Remove side of feeder and lead him out. Return to bed.

4 a.m banging starts again. Pray its a bad dream.

4:15 go back to the barn and find the @*$& pintaloosa with his front feet in the feeder banging on the floor. Plan to call auction house first thing in the morning

4:20 remove 120lb feeder from stall. Cuss profusely at Rambler. Return to bed. 

Sigh. Hes smart. Its driving me nuts.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Great lesson today. The trainer showed me some things to make saddling better (he can be fidgety) and I took along one of his buddies so I could demonstrate my need bound situation at home so we worked on keeping his mind on me even with his girls around. He was a very good boy and I LOVE my trainer. She rocks.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

So frustrated! I got rear ended on the freeway yesterday and totaled my car and really messed up my back. No riding for me for the next few days  I can barely move. Ground work for Rambler it is I suppose.


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll definitely be following this thread! Rambler is beautiful and such a cutie and I'd love to see how you two progress. I'm sorry to hear about your accident though. I hope that you're alright and will be healthy and be able to ride again soon!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> I'll definitely be following this thread! Rambler is beautiful and such a cutie and I'd love to see how you two progress. I'm sorry to hear about your accident though. I hope that you're alright and will be healthy and be able to ride again soon!


 Thank you! (I LOVE your avatar by the way). My car recieved significantly more damage than I did, nothing some Tylenol and a copious dose of Netflix won't fix.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

On today's episode: Rambler Meets Fire

I had to burn some trash today (we're miles from a dumpsight) and it occurred to me that it might make a good lesson, so I took the boyo out of his stall and we watched it burn. He was very calm, but he was pretty stuck on me after that. He followed me from chore to chore all morning long after his halter was off.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

I apologize for disappearing. I spent most of December in Canada with my husbands family, and then when I came back I discovered that my trainer's husband had been offered a job across the state and they had up and moved that week! Crazy. Also my absence has convinced the turd that he can behave like a squirrel on crack and so I am desperately in need of a new trainer/reining instructor. When I find one that fits the bill, I shall return!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Well, that was a bit of a dry spell. Due to extenuating circumstances and a well timed growth spurt, we ended up giving him the winter off to be a horse.

BUT! It's spring now, and my trainer has moved back to town and has a beautiful new facility so we're back in full swing. Updates will be forthcoming


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

I am in LOVE with the new facility. I've decided that Rambler will not be coming home even when he's out of full time training. The monthly board is just barely over what I pay in feed at home and I'll have access to a covered arena with proper footing, plus I won't have to trailer him for weekly lessons which is a huge time suck and money I have to pay a babysitter. 

The deciding factor however, is that at home I don't have a way to separate him from the mares and he's just not the kind of gelding that can be with them full time. He loses his mind, it's nearly impossible to keep his attention and as soon as you take him somewhere else he's a ball of anxiety.

Being in a pen with a fence between him and mares turns him into a completely different horse within a couple of days. I just can't justify having an anxiety ridden nut case every time I take him away from the mares to go to a show. We're all much happier boarding. 

In other news, he's really starting to progress in his training so he's having some baby sliders put on on Tuesday and I bought him some splint boots and skid boots


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Well, here we are. My little baby has big horse sliders on. Im so proud. The farrier had to custom make shoes for his shrimpy little pony feet bahaha. But its done. And he thinks they're a blast.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

It's been awhile! Rambler is doing excellent at training. He had a set back and went through a bucking like a bronc phase but she worked him through it and he's back on track. This guy really loves having a job though, he does much better when he actually feels like he's working. Which brings us to pictures! He went to his first calf branding. He carried my trainer through the desert for 4 1/2 hours happily and then she gave him a break and ponied him and then her husband hopped on him and took him off on his own to find a cow and he did amazing. Pictures are of him being ponied. He wanted (and tried to) kill that calf. Sigh. What can you expect from a cow bred horse though?


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

So! Today I rode Rambler for the first time since he returned to training. Let me tell ya, different horse. It no longer feels like riding a greenie. He actually feels like a confident, sure footed horse under you. His roll back is beautiful, his back up is improving and he's having a rope thrown off of him now. I'm really just so impressed. I can't say enough good things about our trainer. I mean how often do you find someone that will not only teach them to ride like a show horse but will also throw them in a stock trailer with 15 other horses and take them calf branding on the weekend? Having a job has done a world of good for his mind. It's like something just clicked this month. His headset, his demeanor, his eye.... He's just not a baby anymore. I needed more of him so I have another lesson tomorrow. So much excitement


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

It's been forever. Rambler remained in training but I had to take a break due to being enormously pregnant and having a rough c section but I finally got back on him this week and man oh man hes a fun ride. I think after a lot of blood and tears we're finally ready the upcoming show season. Updated pictures!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Pictures!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love his color!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Is that you riding? Nice seat! Lovely horse and looks like he's coming along very nicely indeed! Looking forward to your show reports!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am not normally a Pintaloosa fan but he is stunning. Definitely got the best of both worlds there. His Momma is gorgeous as well as the sire.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Just a random neat picture from this morning. The only appys on the place and they matched up their strides perfectly


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

My 1978 Billy cook saddle came in and it fits. Hallelujah. A glorious ride to distract me from this awful election. I also decided to be a good adult and buy a helmet. My kids tell me they like my brains.


----------

